# The Show Must Go On (Variation Rondo on a Theme by Queen), Op. 13



## Lukas K (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey guys!

I would like to share with you one of my pieces which was premiered in December 2016 at the Bratislava Conservatory.

The piece combines a variation and rondo principle and it's based on a famous song by Queen "The Show Must Go On". The individual variations present the development of music from the simplest forms of polyphony, through the music of baroque, classicism, romanticism up to punctualism, while I was inspired by some of the biggest masters of these periods and their characteristic musical language.

The rondo theme comes between these variations regularly as a chorus of the song, which doesn't reveal completely until the last introduction of the rondo theme including the lyrics, which present the hidden message of the piece - the show (or the development of music) must go on 






Any feedback appreciated and thanks for listening!

Lukas


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I really don't need you to respond, Lukas, but I feel it necessary to rhetorically ask: "Did you use any actual quotes from the Queen song? If so, did you get permission from the copyright owner?" "Did you know that if you did quote and did not get permission, you could be sued by the copyright owner?"

Last year I quoted exactly 2 bars in a movement filled with other Classical, non-copyrighted quotes...2 bars of a copyrighted brass work and when I asked for permission from the publisher, I was told "NO! You may not use it!"


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

Vasks said:


> I really don't need you to respond, Lukas, but I feel it necessary to rhetorically ask: "Did you use any actual quotes from the Queen song? If so, did you get permission from the copyright owner?" "Did you know that if you did quote and did not get permission, you could be sued by the copyright owner?"
> 
> Last year I quoted exactly 2 bars in a movement filled with other Classical, non-copyrighted quotes...2 bars of a copyrighted brass work and when I asked for permission from the publisher, I was told "NO! You may not use it!"


The variation in this direction for 5 minutes:

https://musescore.com/user/102760/scores/3826806

Is it similiar to Queen song by formal criterias?


----------

